# Egg retrieval recovery



## Beckslee (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, i am currently 2dp3dt and i feel like i am still having pain and discomfort from egg retrieval. My uterus area feels so heavy and i also get twinges etc when i walk!! Just a bit worried incase its af rearing its ugly head or whether it is just that i am still abit tender. Has anyone experienced this at all, any info would be much appreciated. 

Beckslee x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Necks lee it could be mild OHSS. Give your clinic a call huni x


----------



## Beckslee (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Patbaz, these symptoms have wore off a little now but i called my clinic this morning as when i cough, sneeze or laugh i get a sharp pain in uterus area, which does only last a second or so but i was a bit concerned. They have assured me that it doesnt sound like anything to worry about and that my ovaries will still be a little enlarged. Thanks for your reply x x


----------



## newbieivf2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi beckslee! 

I had bad pains for about a week after egg retrieval,then dull pains throughout the 2ww. I was worried too! Your ovaries are enlarged and filling with fluid so its bound to be uncomfortable. 

Hope you get a positive outcome


----------



## Beckslee (Feb 2, 2013)

Thankyou Newbie, things seemed to have died fown alot now just dull twinges which are hopefully a positive thing!  

Big Congratulations to you on your bfp!!!   Wishing you a healthy 9 months. 

Beckslee x x


----------

